# Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf



## CHRiSSLYi (31. Juli 2018)

*Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Anlässlich des heutigen ebay 10% Gutscheins konnte ich heute wieder massig viele Betrüger finden, die teils inaktive Shops hacken, um dort durch Umgehung von Zahlungsarten versuchen euer Geld zu ergaunern.

Beispiele:

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming, 11GB GDDR5X, Neu, OVP -  | eBay

GIGABYTE AORUS NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (11GB) Grafikkarte  | eBay

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 Gaming, 11GB GDDR5X, Neu, OVP -  | eBay

Passt also beim GPU Kauf derzeit auf.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Der Erste biete 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, Rückgabe und Paypal so wie viele andere zahl Methoden.. etc und hat doch auch einen ehr Teuren preis für ne Gebrauchte Karte... oder was hab ich übersehen?

Ich habe eine 1080Ti für 480€ original verschweißt bestellt bei solch einem ominösen Händler. Auf Anfrage mit Paypal gezahlt obwohl nur  Überweisung angegeben war. Und die Karte sogar verschweißt bekommen und meinem besten Kumpel eine Freude gemacht.


----------



## Ryle (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Also das Top Notebook Angebot sieht seriös aus, der anderen beiden Angebote sind wohl auf gehackten Accounts. Speziell auf den mean-machine-bike Account werden wohl einige reinfallen, da hier bis vor kurzem noch Artikel verkauft wurden. Aber wenn man mal schaut, verkaufen die nur Motorrad Artikel, das Angebot ist zu günstig und dann kein Paypal. Wahrscheinlich ist der Shopbetreiber im Urlaub und kann nicht reagieren.


----------



## mardsis (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



Ryle schrieb:


> Also das Top Notebook Angebot sieht seriös aus, der anderen beiden Angebote sind wohl auf gehackten Accounts. Speziell auf den mean-machine-bike Account werden wohl einige reinfallen, da hier bis vor kurzem noch Artikel verkauft wurden. Aber wenn man mal schaut, verkaufen die nur Motorrad Artikel, das Angebot ist zu günstig und dann kein Paypal. Wahrscheinlich ist der Shopbetreiber im Urlaub und kann nicht reagieren.



Hier bitte aufpassen: Oben steht im blauen Kasten: "Das gesuchte Angebot ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Sehen Sie sich diesen ähnlichen Artikel an, den wir für Sie gefunden haben."

Ebay leitet bei beendeten Angeboten automatisch auf andere um. Das originale war eines für 450€ pro Karte welches von eBay beendet wurde.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> Anlässlich des heutigen ebay 10% Gutscheins konnte ich heute wieder massig viele Betrüger finden, die teils inaktive Shops hacken, um dort durch Umgehung von Zahlungsarten versuchen euer Geld zu ergaunern


Was bedeutet "umgehen von Zahlungsarten" ?


----------



## Rattan (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

...kaufe eh nicht bei Ebay, oder Amazon...


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Siehst sehr wahrscheinlich das falsche Angebot. Mein erster Link bezog sich auf eine 1080Ti, neu welche 450€ gekostet hat.
Lustig ist auch die Artikelbeschreibung die meistens gleich ist.

@Freakless08
Sie bieten nur Überweisung per Bankverbindung an. Bspw mit dieser Beschreibung; 
"meine Bankverbindung lautet : meine Bankverbindung lautet : EDUARD I FILOTE IBAN: RO91 RZBR 0000 0600 2036 0219 BIC/SWIFT: RZBRROBU Bank: RAIFFEISEN BANK S.A Bitte überweisen Sie insgesamt (incl. Versand)und senden Sie die Zahlungsbestätigung per E-Mail support@web-navigator.eu Nach Zahlungseingang geht die Ware SOFORT raus zu Ihnen. LG Filothe"

Hab eben mal den Namen gegooglet und voilá
Warnung vor folgendem Konto: - IBAN: RO91 RZBR 0000 0600 2036 0219  - Empfaenger: EDUARD I FILOTE  - BIC: RZBRROBU - Betrugsserie / gehackte Account bei eBay  - Betrugsserien und gehackte Accounts bei eBay und Co - Auktionshilfe.info - eBay - PayPal - Kleinanzeigen - Falle Internet

EDIT:
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass dieser User taschkulak auf eBay wirklich 3 unterschiedliche Karten verkauft? 
Er antwortet schnell, in gutem Deutsch und würde auch ein Bild mit Personalausweis und Bankdaten senden..


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Wobei ich schon nicht an eine ausländische IBAN (also nicht DE...) überweisen würde. Auch die Buchstaben innerhalb der IBAN sind sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Mottekus (1. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



CHRiSSLYi schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass dieser User taschkulak auf eBay wirklich 3 unterschiedliche Karten verkauft?
> Er antwortet schnell, in gutem Deutsch und würde auch ein Bild mit Personalausweis und Bankdaten senden..



ich habe beruflich recht oft mit gefälschten Dokumenten zu tun und du glaubst garnicht wie einfach und schnell es ist sich vermeintlich gültige Personalausweise und Bankkarten erstellen zu lassen  Ich möchte niemanden denunzieren aber solange du dir nicht 100%ig sicher bist würde ich grundsätzlich nichts kaufen.

Ich kann deinen Link systembedingt gerade nicht öffnen. (Arbeitsrechner)


Weiterhin kann ich auch die DocReader-App Regula für iPhone-Nutzer empfehlen. Recht fix und zuverlässig. Ob bis dato endlich eine Android-App existiert ist mir nicht bekannt. Damit kann man ganz fix Dokumente auf Plausibilität testen.


----------



## Combi (1. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

iban mit ro....ist rumänien....eh finger weg...
und alles was kein paypal hat,is für mich eh uninteressant.
erstens keinen schutz,kohle wäre weg.
zweitens,nur über paypal,bekomme ich mein geld zurück.
und drittens...habe keinen bock,ne online-überweisung auszufüllen.paypal,zweimal klicken und fertig...
bei überweisung,is die kohle immer,definitiv weg.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Bei diesem Mean-Maschine gibts ne Bewertung. Da wird gesagt, dass das ne 1070Ti ist, die verschickt wird


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (1. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Es wird immer besser Leute!11einself


----------



## Tunarak (1. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

82€ für eine GTX 1080 Ti (sofortkauf) 

Ein super Schnäppchen!

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das es irgendeinen Menschen auf diesen Planeten gibt der diese Grafikkarte kaufen würde für 82€.
Die ganzen Preise von deinen Screenshot @CHRiSSLYi  sind schon sehr verdächtig günstig.


----------



## Stormado (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ich schon nicht an eine ausländische IBAN (also nicht DE...) überweisen würde. Auch die Buchstaben innerhalb der IBAN sind sehr merkwürdig.



Buchstaben innerhalb der IBAN kommen immer wieder vor. Gerade in den Niederlanden, bei denen dann z.B. mal "RABO" vorkommt. Das sagt also nichts aus. Generell kann man jede IBAN überprüfen, ob diese besteht. Dafür gibt es Seiten wie IBAN-Rechner

B2T: generell kaufe ich bei ebay nur ganz wenig. Bei solchen Angeboten nehme ich aber definitiv Abstand. Vor allem, wenn ich ins Ausland zahlen soll.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Ahahahaha, 82€ für eine GTX 1080. Da muss ich auch gleich bestellen 
Sorry, aber wer auf sowas reinfällt, hat es verdient und lernt hoffentlich daraus. 

Bieten die vielleicht auch noch nen LaFerrari für 1.000€ an? Dann würde ich den gleich mitbestellen. 

Die Zeiten, wo ich bei Ebay gekauft habe, sind lange vorbei.
Früher bestand Ebay noch aus Auktionen von Privatanbietern und man konnte echt gute Schnäppchen machen.
Heutzutage sind es nur noch Händler und man muss die Auktionen von Privatanbietern suchen.
Die Preise von den Händlern sind abei oftmals sogar höher als bei Amazon oder sonstwo.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Das einzige wofür Ebay noch taugt sind waren aus Asien, die kriegt man da mit entsprechender Lieferzeit einigermaßen günstig


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Das einzige wofür Ebay noch taugt sind waren aus Asien, die kriegt man da mit entsprechender Lieferzeit einigermaßen günstig



Dafür gibts Alibaba.com 
Da hat man direkt Kontakt zu den Produzenten.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Kann mir da gut vorstellen das da auch Leute drauf rein fallen können.
Nicht wir da wir uns sehr gut auskennen, aber Leute die sonst nicht viel mit PCs zu tun haben und sich nicht gut auskennen.
Nicht jeder nutzt ein Forum um sich beraten zu lassen.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Kann mir da gut vorstellen das da auch Leute drauf rein fallen können.
> Nicht wir da wir uns sehr gut auskennen, aber Leute die sonst nicht viel mit PCs zu tun haben und sich nicht gut auskennen.
> Nicht jeder nutzt ein Forum um sich beraten zu lassen.



Naja, aber wenn du was kaufen möchtest, schaust du in der Regel nach Preisen / Tests /Wertungen und da sollte dir auffallen, dass 82€ einfach nicht stimmen können.
Wer das nicht macht, muss eben draus lernen


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn du was kaufen möchtest, schaust du in der Regel nach Preisen / Tests /Wertungen und da sollte dir auffallen, dass 82€ einfach nicht stimmen können.
> Wer das nicht macht, muss eben draus lernen



Was ich auch schon gelesen habe:
Es werden dann einfach alte (wirklich richtig alte) Karten mit dem Kühler und Bios der angegebenen verschickt. Wobei das bei 82€ etwas unrealistisch wirkt xD


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn du was kaufen möchtest, schaust du in der Regel nach Preisen / Tests /Wertungen und da sollte dir auffallen, dass 82€ einfach nicht stimmen können.
> Wer das nicht macht, muss eben draus lernen


Das machen wir, aber kenne genug Leute die es nicht machen würden und sich denken würden... toller Preis kaufe ich.


----------



## Rage1988 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das machen wir, aber kenne genug Leute die es nicht machen würden und sich denken würden... toller Preis kaufe ich.



Naja, wie gesagt, die müssen dann daraus lernen und vielleicht informieren sie sich das nächste Mal. Dazu brauche ich kein Forum.
Außerdem wenn sich einer sagt: Toller Preis.  Dann weiß er ja, was die GTX1080 sonst kostet und dann müsste es in seinem Hirn "Klick" machen.

Aber die Leute wird es immer geben, die erst einmal schön reingelegt werden müssen, bis sie mal dazulernen.
Es muss ja auch Leute geben, die jeden ZIP Anhang in E-Mails öffnen oder die im Internet auf die Banner klicken, weil da steht, dass man eine Million Euro gewonnen hat 
Da reicht ein gesunder Verstand und man riecht 10Km gegen den Wind, dass da was faul sein muss.


----------



## IICARUS (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Das stimmt und da gebe ich dir auch vollkommen recht.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



Mottekus schrieb:


> ich habe beruflich recht oft mit gefälschten Dokumenten zu tun und du glaubst garnicht wie einfach und schnell es ist sich vermeintlich gültige Personalausweise und Bankkarten erstellen zu lassen



Insbesondere hat man da bei Scans/Fotos nebenbei noch Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten per Fotoshop, wobei zusätzlich eine Prüfung der Hologramme etc. auf Bildern unmöglich ist.



Mottekus schrieb:


> Weiterhin kann ich auch die DocReader-App Regula für iPhone-Nutzer  empfehlen. Recht fix und zuverlässig. Ob bis dato endlich eine  Android-App existiert ist mir nicht bekannt. Damit kann man ganz fix  Dokumente auf Plausibilität testen.



Gibt es auch bei Google: 
Regula Document Reader – Apps bei Google Play

Die Funktionen klingen für die Forensik und Dokumentenprüfung ganz interessant. Ist nur die Frage, ob die App wirklich halten kann, was sie verspricht. Werde ich mir zumindest mal für ein Diensthandy merken. 



Rage1988 schrieb:


> Es muss ja auch Leute geben, die jeden ZIP Anhang in E-Mails öffnen oder  die im Internet auf die Banner klicken, weil da steht, dass man eine  Million Euro gewonnen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei man auf Banner auch gerne mal ausversehen beim Scrollen draufklickt. Da nützt auch kein Adblocker etwas wenn Seiten wie PCGH so dreist sind und den auf kriminelle Weise einfach umgehen. Nicht mal manuelle Filter funktionieren. 
Malware per Ad auszuliefern ist schließlich ein einträgliches Geschäftsmodell: Malvertising: Kriminelle nutzen Tausende WordPress-Sites als Malware-Schleudern |
    heise Security


----------



## Tunarak (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Also die Person die sich tatsächlich eine GTX 1080 Ti für 82€ kauft würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen. Den würde ich direkt ne Rolle Klopapier für 10€ anbieten und die würde er sicherlich auch kaufen wenn ich diese mit "extra weich" Kennzeichne in der Beschreibung.


Scherz.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Ich habe die hosts-Liste von mvps und einen Squid. Damit kommt keine Anzeige mehr durch, die von Drittseiten kommt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



Tunarak schrieb:


> Also die Person die sich tatsächlich eine GTX 1080 Ti für 82€ kauft würde ich gerne mal kennenlernen.



Wenn man die wirklich funktionierend bekommen würde, würde ich auch nicht nein sagen. Ist fast geschenkt.


----------



## Freakless08 (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es auch bei Google:
> Regula Document Reader – Apps bei Google Play
> 
> Die Funktionen klingen für die Forensik und Dokumentenprüfung ganz interessant. Ist nur die Frage, ob die App wirklich halten kann, was sie verspricht. Werde ich mir zumindest mal für ein Diensthandy merken.


Was passiert mit den gescannten Daten? Ist das sicher oder wer kann mir versichern, dass mit den verifizierten Daten nicht am Ende unfug getrieben wird (in eine Datenbank hochgeladen werden) oder sogar weiterverkauft werden.
Ist das überhaupt mit dem Datenschutz vereinbar?


----------



## Mottekus (2. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Funktionen klingen für die Forensik und Dokumentenprüfung ganz interessant. Ist nur die Frage, ob die App wirklich halten kann, was sie verspricht. Werde ich mir zumindest mal für ein Diensthandy merken.



Der schaut halt nur nach der Plausibilität der Daten auf den Dokumenten. Bei billigen Fälschungen werden ja oft die maschinenlesbaren Zonen vergeigt. Ist dann ein gutes Indiz. Sobald bei der App was falsch aufgezeigt wird überprüfe ich meist mit dem Dokumentenprüfer von der Bundesdruckerei. Bis jetzt hat der mir immer das gleiche Ergebnis angezeigt wie die App. Und ab dann schicke ich das Dokument eh zur Polizei zur Prüfung. In mehreren hundert Prüfungen der Polizei hatte ich bis jetzt nur einen Fall wo das Dokument tatsächlich korrekt war.



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Was passiert mit den gescannten Daten? Ist das sicher oder wer kann mir versichern, dass mit den verifizierten Daten nicht am Ende unfug getrieben wird (in eine Datenbank hochgeladen werden) oder sogar weiterverkauft werden.
> Ist das überhaupt mit dem Datenschutz vereinbar?



Die Handykamera schießt nichtmal ein Foto. Du scannst quasi mit der Kamera und der gibt dir sofort ein Ergebnis. Daten werden weder gespeichert noch versendet.




Nachtrag: Anscheinend gab es ein Update welches mir gerade nicht passt. Man kann jetzt einen Screenshot davon machen, was vorher nicht funktioniert hat. Und schon könnte ich die Daten speichern. Finde ich wieder schwierig.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Wobei zumindest die technischen Sicherheitsfunktionen mit einer hochwertigen UV-Lampe gut zu prüfen sind. Insbesondere der neue Reisepass schillert in allen möglichen Farben unter UV-Licht. Wenn man nicht gerade eine billige UV-LED-Taschenlampe verwendet. Da war das Ergebnis recht ernüchternd, während es mit einer professionellen UV-Röhre sehr bunt aussieht.


----------



## Mottekus (3. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei zumindest die technischen Sicherheitsfunktionen mit einer hochwertigen UV-Lampe gut zu prüfen sind. Insbesondere der neue Reisepass schillert in allen möglichen Farben unter UV-Licht. Wenn man nicht gerade eine billige UV-LED-Taschenlampe verwendet. Da war das Ergebnis recht ernüchternd, während es mit einer professionellen UV-Röhre sehr bunt aussieht.



Da wurde mir auf nem Lehrgang mal gesagt man solle drauf achten das die Taschenlampe ein UV Licht mit 365nm hat.

Weiterhin kann man sehr gut an der Schriftart auf der maschinenlesbaren Zone erkenne ob das Dokument unecht ist. Immer sehr gut zu erkennen an den Zahlen 3,4 und 7.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



DKK007 schrieb:


> während es mit einer professionellen UV-Röhre sehr bunt aussieht.


 Wozu die Briefmarkensammelei doch manchmal gut ist. 
Da hat man immer eine UV-Lampe gebraucht wegen der Farben.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (7. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Zum Glück ist mir eBay völlig egal. Hardware wird nur bei bekannten Händlern gekauft. Und verkauft wird das dann in der Regel hier im Marktplatz.


----------



## LastManStanding (7. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*



mardsis schrieb:


> Hier bitte aufpassen: Oben steht im blauen Kasten: "Das gesuchte Angebot ist nicht mehr verfügbar. Sehen Sie sich diesen ähnlichen Artikel an, den wir für Sie gefunden haben."
> 
> Ebay leitet bei beendeten Angeboten automatisch auf andere um. Das originale war eines für 450€ pro Karte welches von eBay beendet wurde.



Stand dort übriegens nicht, nicht als ich geschaut habe


----------



## PeaceTank (14. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Moin moin,

das gleiche passiert auch gerade auf Amazon.

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: MSI NVIDIA GTX 1060 Gaming X 6G Grafikkarte (HDMI, DP, DL-DVI-D, 2 Slot Afterburner OC, VR Ready, 4K-optimiert)

Immer neue Verkäufer mit komischen Namen.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (14. August 2018)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Betrügern auf eBay beim GPU Kauf*

Na super, aber da erkenne ich das zumindest nicht so leicht durch den üblichen Amazon-Seitenaufbau.
Steht da irgendwas von wegen überweisen auf sein Konto? Ansonsten ist ja alles sicher.


----------

